# Hook Up A Light for Snowblower



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Briggs 8hp I/C Model 196432 Type 917480 Code 062696 that I repowered my snowblower with. There is a white wire that comes from behind the flywheel cover. I tried hooking up a fog lamp from my car by hooking red fog lamp wire to white engine wire. When I touched the blower with the lamp to ground the engine wanted to quit. Is this an alternator wire or another cut-off switch wire? This motor has a switch for on/off which is also the low oil warning light.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Take a voltmeter and see if there is voltage on the wire... But if the light didn't come on at all i would guess its an ignition kill wire. Otherwise if the light comes on but the engine starts to die out you could be drawing too much amperage.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

I called an engine shop I buy parts from and they told me it IS and alternator wire for low watts. I hooked up one FOG lamp to it and it killed the motor. I found a 2w 1.6v bulb, hooked that up and it lit but wanted to kill the motor, even at high idle. I'm stumped.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm thinking it is a kill wire. 

The current that would run through that wire and a 2 watt bulb if it is a kill wire would be enough to light the bulb. The reasoning behind this theory for me anyway is if you have a car where the battery goes dead just sitting there is a short or draw on the battery. 

The test I do to check is you take an ordinary 12v test light, disconnect the negative battery terminal and put one end of the light to the neg. terminal on the battery and the other end of the test light to the disconnected neg. battery cable. If there is a short or drain, the bulb lights up.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

The element in the fog light was too thick to light. I just acted as a wire. The 2w bulb acted as a wire as well but was thin enough to glow.


----------



## bigdaddyvu (Nov 6, 2011)

if its a briggs it should 3 wires one suppose to go to a external regulator other wise it come out 12v ac 2 amp(battery charger), one is a kill wire and the other is 12v dc 3 amp lights


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. One more thing, this motor has the "low oil shutoff" which illuminates when oil is low. Wouldn't that need power to function? Would I be able to tap off that wire or am I better off using a battery powered bicycle light?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I think the only way t o really know what is going on is to use a volt/ohm meter to see if what voltage you have and weather it is ac or dc.

After you find out you can plot a course of action to take. It sounds like the wire you trying to use is a shutoff wire not a charging wire.


----------

